

Is Google Crazy for Selling a Desktop PC at $350? Definitely Not - r0h1n
http://www.thestreet.com/story/12727636/1/is-google-crazy-for-selling-a-desktop-pc-at-350-definitely-not.html

======
mariuolo
Not quite crazy, because the specs are rather limited:

    
    
        Intel Celeron 2955U 1.4 GHz
        2 GB DDR3L SDRAM
        16 GB Solid-State Drive
        22-Inch Screen
    

It's good for chromeos and perhaps a modest linux distro, but anything heavier
will hog it, both for computing and storage requirements.

